

Ask HN/Review my Startup: Sneffel.com - mebassett

(I submitted this before, but I've made some changes since then, so I thought I'd try again...)<p>Sneffel (http://www.sneffel.com) is trying to bring real time collaboration to e-learning platforms.  My current attempt at an MVP lets schools create "Sneffel Communities" where they can create new whiteboards, access old ones, and see how many folks are using what whiteboards.  Whiteboards are exactly what they sound like: an interactive html5 canvas.  You can draw on it, and through the magic of websockets, other folks can see what you do.<p>(its all html5, so no IE support...yet!)<p>Feedback, suggestions, criticism all welcome.  Thanks!
======
seasoup
IE support for canvas is easy with Google's excanvas plugin.
<http://excanvas.sourceforge.net/>

The name sounds a lot like "sniffle" and a runny nose doesn't remind me of
real time e-learning collaboration.

Good luck!

~~~
mebassett
I tried using excanvas and it didn't turn out so well for my usage, actually.
I can't remember why....I'll have to give it a go again, thanks.

------
pedalpete
I think your video goes WAY too slow. You need to get more energy and
enthusiasm in it!

